# HS Hockey Goalies



## BillM (Dec 19, 2014)

Or any other goalies for that matter. Feel free to post them up. I find myself getting fixated on them when I get to the rink, after all you have to get the puck in the net to win so there tends to be a whole lot of action there.

Here are a few from the last week


----------



## BillM (Dec 19, 2014)

And from another game


----------



## imagemaker46 (Dec 19, 2014)

Great shots. The easy element of shooting hockey is the goalie. Goalies are their own photo location, almost a point and shoot.  These are really nice and clean images.


----------



## BillM (Dec 19, 2014)

Thanks Scott, feel free to post some up 

And any tips would be greatly appreciated. I find football so much easier, having played and coached for many years I can anticipate better. But with hockey I never played other than on a pond or in the street. But even then I loved playing goal, probably something to do ith being the center of attention lol

BUt I do branch out now and again


----------



## BillM (Dec 21, 2014)

I figured with all the Canadian members there would be some goalie love going on, guess not. Maybe I'll start a thread on left wingers tomorrow


----------



## BillM (Dec 21, 2014)




----------



## Tabe (Dec 22, 2014)

These are great.  Well done!


----------



## MSnowy (Dec 22, 2014)

Great set Bill!


----------



## MSnowy (Dec 22, 2014)

One from last year at Rockland through the glass.


----------



## imagemaker46 (Dec 22, 2014)

Great job on the second set as well. I'll be shooting more hockey in the new year and will post some.  I played hockey for 30 years, stopped playing 5 years ago after blowing my knee out(since repaired) although I'm looking to get back playing again. Still playing football though.  I played defence, so when I shoot hockey I watch it from that point. Shooting up higher is the easiest way to cover hockey, you can follow puck movement. At ice level following the defenceman with puck watch the eyes as to where the puck is going, after that it's just a matter of keeping both eyes open, and in lots of cases I will watch the game overtop of the camera to see the entire ice surface and who is moving to were.   I do a lot of vertical card type shots, so I may just follow one player for an entire shift and not worry about the play. If the team is plating well the puck will end up on his stick at some point.


----------



## BillM (Dec 22, 2014)

That's a great tip Scott thanks, I will try to follow a player for a shift here and there. Unfortunately getting higher up isn't an option. There are only 7 or 8 rows of stands at the most in these rinks. That is a reason you will see so many people standing at the glass.

Nice shot Mike, and even more impressive is that you found a spot of glass good enough to shoot through in that rink lol

Most of these rinks the glass is too marked up to shoot through, except Bridgewater, it's Easy there


----------



## imagemaker46 (Dec 23, 2014)

If you are allowed to pick a spot to shoot from at ice level that has some decent glass, but is still marked up with puck and tape scuffs, see if you can get on the ice just before they resurface. Take a safety blade, some window cleaner and a good cloth and scrape the marks off, then wipe it down. Just talk to the rink rats before the game. It makes a big difference.


----------



## MSnowy (Dec 23, 2014)

Bill these are from the game last year that we were both at but hadn't meet yet. I think we were about 10 feet a part in the same section.


----------



## Roba (Dec 24, 2014)

Some nice shooting guy's.


----------



## Designer (Dec 24, 2014)

These are all great shots!

I love the "easy" button, too.


----------



## fotomonkey (Dec 24, 2014)

Nice shots. I wish we still had a hockey team.


----------



## BillM (Dec 24, 2014)

MSnowy said:


> Bill these are from the game last year that we were both at but hadn't meet yet. I think we were about 10 feet a part in the same section.



The funniest part was that I saw your thread and my first thought was that someone had stolen some of my shots, I had just found the forum LOL


----------



## BillM (Dec 24, 2014)

fotomonkey said:


> Nice shots. I wish we still had a hockey team.



I'm lucky enough to live within a few minutes of a rink that serves as the home rink for a few of the local High School teams


----------



## fotomonkey (Dec 24, 2014)

Awesome. We've had two minor league teams but they've both been gone for years. I guess I can't expect too much in Florida.  It was great while it lasted, though. The only sport worth watching.


----------



## BillM (Dec 24, 2014)

When I was a kid my father would take me to minor league games. His marching band would bring all of their equipment and play from the stands, I was brought to carry equipment. Unfortunately that has always been the only way I could carry a tune lol

This was back in the early 70's think Slapshot hockey, more often than not the fights would spill over into the stands lol Our local team was the Braintree Hawks. That was some serious fun 

Just dug this up

_The Braintree Hawks were a Senior Amateur hockey team based in Braintree, MA playing in the New England Hockey League from 1968 to 1973. The team played in the Ridge Arena._


----------



## BillM (Jan 20, 2015)

One from last night


----------



## sm4him (Jan 20, 2015)

Some terrific shots!! Almost makes me want to like hockey. Almost. 

I don't have any hockey shots, just soccer--but I can tell you that the reason you tend to "fixate" on the goalie is because goalies are just freakin' awesome. 
(Yes, I played goalie--soccer variety--for nearly two decades)


----------



## BillM (Jan 20, 2015)

I actually tried really hard to NOT shoot the goalies last night.


----------



## BillM (Jan 20, 2015)

I don't think he likes your hockey comment Sharon !!!


----------



## sm4him (Jan 20, 2015)

BillM said:


> I don't think he likes your hockey comment Sharon !!!




I think he's just got a bad attitude, because he's not a goalie!


----------



## BillM (Jan 20, 2015)

Or that


----------



## BillM (Jan 20, 2015)




----------



## BillM (Jan 20, 2015)

Went for one game and stayed for 2, my feet were really cold by the end.


----------



## BillM (Jan 20, 2015)

I got it !!!

Well, maybe not


----------



## Philmar (Jan 24, 2015)

Last minute of play in the third period by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## MSnowy (Jan 25, 2015)




----------



## MSnowy (Jan 25, 2015)




----------



## Big Mike (Jan 26, 2015)

Great shots. 



> Went for one game and stayed for 2, my feet were really cold by the end.



Just after Christmas, my son was playing in a tournament.  As with most sports around here, parents are required to volunteer something during the season.  For my volunteer commitment, I shots photos of all the games in my son's division, then made the photos available to the hockey association and the players/parents.

Four days in a row, I spent 5+ hours at the rink.  It took me another 4 days to feel warm again.


----------

